

Ev News? Did I just see a test, Hacker News was titled Ev News for a second. - dougaitken
http://dougaitken.tumblr.com/post/13849170869/hacker-news-ev-news
Did I just see a Easter Egg / Glitch / A/B test?<p>Hacker News was titled Ev News for a second there!<p>Refreshed in a new tab &#38; it was back to Hacker news.<p>(click source in the link for full scrnsht)
======
pg
I was just demoing the convenience of the repl to Ev Kontsevoy of Mailgun.

~~~
noamsml
I'm really amused by the fact that not only do you make visible modifications
to a popular site you own as a talking point, but as other comments suggest,
you seem to make a habit of it.

~~~
smokeyj
is this his mother?

------
kylec
9 months ago I caught a screenshot of it titled "Katelyn News" as well:

<http://i.imgur.com/eDzEc.jpg>

The green title bar is just my personal setting, that didn't change.

~~~
katelyndrchrono
im katelyn :)

------
keeran
pg was playing drinking games with @ev and he lost a bet? :)

------
raldi
What does "(click source for full scrnsht)" mean?

~~~
jarek
The source link is the little square icon with "dl.dropbox.com" text label, it
links to <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/560599/scrnshts/evnews.png> which is the
full-size image.

------
jwhitlark
I saw it too. It changed back on refresh.

~~~
dougaitken
So glad I'm not the only one. Been wracking my brain trying to think why it'd
have a rename, even for a day.

~~~
jwhitlark
I've been checking HN off and on all day, and I only saw it once.

~~~
dougaitken
sorry, I mean't why it would be renamed, not that it had been. Like when pg
puts the blackbar at the top for a death, maybe this was related to something.

------
mcs
I'm not crazy!

~~~
chrisbennet
Well...the jury is still out on that. ;-)

------
amjith
Wow, this is news now?

~~~
haraball
I'd call it interesting news if hackernews got hacked.

------
eslaught
Was this a test, or vandalization? (If this wasn't intended, I'd review my
security settings about now...)

